# She is here! Aosta arrived



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Well finally the 3 week wait is over. 
Picked up Aosta (pronounced osta,)
Incase you didn't see the other thread she is named
After Aosta valley where my wife and I got engaged 
Then married 3 years later!

We picked her up about half 10 this morning from Lisa in Kelso

A bit of whimpering in the car but a lot of sleeping!

Got her home and have played lots and slept lots
Whilst daddy (me) watched the rugby!
She is adorable as she just comes over and curls up next to you!

Had 2 accidents (pee) on the rug but picked her up and took her to the garden but she didn't seem to pee out there!

We already love her to bits!
Here is the only real picture I got today!


I'm now off for a week to help her get used to us so I'll get more pictures up this week!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful - welcome home. Little aosta xx


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Make that 3 accidents!!!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww she is so cute. Enjoy your week off with your new little pup


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable and I love that she is already on the sofa. Puppy snuggles are the best. Enjoy her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope your first night is calm and quiet after such a happy day


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is lovely. Now the fun really begins. Enjoy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

3 pees is an excellent start!  She is doing her very best to train you fast to see her little warning signs. You'll soon catch on and scoop her up before she can even think to squat. Keep us posted as to how quickly you pick it up. Good job little Aosta and wishing you and your family all the joy, love and fun every one of our dogs have brought us!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

We do wonder if she should have got a bigger bed but will let her eat this one as she is still
Chewing, 

Yeah I've picked up the signs quite quick, the mrs on the the hand just
Goes "no,no,no Aosta, no!" In a nice panicking way and by
The time she gets to her, she is finished, such as the poo behind a seat

But we have put that poo in the garden so she can smell it when she goes out!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is SO cute! She will catch on in no time, the black dogs with tan markings are definitely the smartest!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

And another accident!!!

I watched, pre empted and scooped her up before a pee,
Put her on the pee mat at the door and she sniffed then wandered away,
2 mins later she then sniffed and peed, scooped her up,
Put her on pee mat but think she was finished! 
Arrrghhhh!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think you will find many fans of pee pads on here. In fact I think you will find a few people who swear they just confused the issue. Keep her closer to you, in one room. Take her out very regularly and don't let her have free access to water. Give her a drink, wait a few minutes then out for a pee.  Major party and a special word for when she goes like "good pee pee", then repeat an hour later. She'll get there, keep the faith.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

We used pee pads with my other dog I had at my parents and it worked as you just moved them closer to the door then put them outside and the dog knew to go. 

I'll try that every half hour thing tomorrow!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable!!!!

I think it helps in the beginning to take them out on schedule. After sleeping/eating/playing I would take my two outside and then wait. As they were doing their business I would praise like a nutty woman. I would also note the time it took between the sleeping/eating/playing and their pooping/peeing as it helps once you get her digestive timing down. It helped me anticipate their poops and made me figure out their signs a bit better. And I would focus less on the number of accidents (I was surprised by the amount of fluid that passed through them onto my floor after what seemed just a couple of drops of water) but on how long you go without an accident. Small goals for you and your new baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning, we had an ok first night, she slept lots yesterday so didn't like the idea of sleeping when we went to sleep but we put her in her bed next to ours. 
She can't get up onto the bed......yet! I give it a week, but she was trying her hardest and was met with "off" and pushing her back a bit so her front paws were off, 
Other than that and a few barks/whimpers for attention in the night it was good!
Just so hard to ignore her making those noises!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's lovely!

Out to pee every 40 minutes, and after eating, playing, sleeping, training. Puppies make a poo about 3 hours after a meal and usually on waking up first thing in the morning they need to go. So you're feeding every 3-4 hours with the last meal about 6pm to allow the last poo at 9pm. It works out that there will be a pee and poo first thing, then breakfast followed by a pee then regular 40 minute pee breaks (unless sleeping), usually a poo just after lunch, same again with the 40 minute routine with lots of sleep time in between, then dinner and another poo, little bit of play and a pee, then back to the 40 minute routine. They need lots of sleep and so you find the 40 minute pee schedule isn't too difficult as they do sleep mostly. Nina had a really perfect schedule started by our breeder. We had all in all probably two pee accidents inside. She had 2-3 hour naps scattered about the day and she slept solidly through the night.

Good luck!

Oh and it's much quicker without the pee pads. I did have newspaper at the door just in case but she rarely used it as we were out very often to the grass.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cute poo baby she is! Love her little eyebrows Have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

llessurmada said:


> We do wonder if she should have got a bigger bed but will let her eat this one as she is still
> Chewing,
> Love
> 
> ...


Lovely coloring eyebrows will give her a lovely expression.
The look over the shoulder in the second picture seen that many a time with Boycie "Don't keep staring at me" look I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers for the help, pee mat is just at the back door and next to my bed incase she needs in the night and I'm not awake but other than that she is going outside!
Touch wood, no accidents today as have been doing the straight outside after water,
Fairlie, I love you! The don't let her have free access to water is brilliant!
She goes to where the water bowl was and sniffs, so I put it down then once she is finished take her outside!!!

I love her eyebrows, my training challenge at some point is to get her to raise her eyebrows on command haha!!

Typing this up as just had a lovely big play and has now climbed into her bed!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah, it is not about restricting their water, she needs to drink to thirst, but about knowing when her bladder is full. Puppies have tiny bladders.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Congratulations! She's a beauty  you'll find routine is your new best friend (and sleep and wine) Good luck xx


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

didnt think i was allowed to give her wine??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ditto to what I just wrote about Datun Walnut.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha  but actually Poppy slurps mine very greedily if I'm not careful xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found pee mats useful at night.....until they chewed them into confetti. That put paid to that. The best way is to take them out and stay out with them until they pee or poop. These little pups are so easily distracted, they seem to forget to pee. I swear their bladders are disconnected from their brains! It gets better and easier with time. Nice she is sleeping in your bedroom. Better all round and she will bond with you both so quickly and so well. Enjoy your week off work looking after your little girl.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

last night she was resting her paws on the bed and barking/ whimpering, 
I was practising "off" and "bed" which she seems to be getting better at!

If she whimpers, i ignore her,
if she barks she generally goes to the gate (that i've put in the room so she doesn't wander about too much) and sits down which is the sign i need to get up and take her outside.

had 2 pees in the middle of the night but i can't wait till she sleeps for the whole night, but currently she seems to like a long sleep about 7ish so still has some energy come bed time and whimpers whilst we are brushing our teeth etc.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome! And what a fabulous name, I love that it has so much meaning  looking forward to more pics. About potty training-we know why it's called potty because for the first few weeks it actually drove us potty! Have you tried poochie bells? When Seymour was a small pup we found these useful in combination with standing outside in the garden and ignoring him unless he goes-then lots and lots of praise! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha  but actually Poppy slurps mine very greedily if I'm not careful xx


Poppy is my kind of dog!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha  but actually Poppy slurps mine very greedily if I'm not careful xx


Dudley can't -one sniff and he gets a bad reaction, massive sneezing attacks - lightweight!!
Aosta is doing brilliantly (so are you), I think the wee's I usually missed were the immediately after playing ones, then I got into the habit of scooping him up when we had played for a few minutes and putting him down outside until he did a wee then letting him come back in to rest, the easiest to catch was always the wee after waking, as long as you see them waking that is!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

From Aosta's point of view,

"I had a lovely lazy evening last night, getting to sleep on mum and daddy's sofa!
I then woke up and got to go run around in the garden and have a pee and poo. I then was
So well behaved that I went straight to bed in the bedroom! I did discover that I could
Jump onto mummy and daddy's bed but dad told me to get off!
I was a good girl and fell asleep until 3am when I needed a poo! Dad got up and took me out, I ran straight back in, went to bed again but suddenly needed to pee, so peed on the mat dad put near my bed! 
I was wide awake as of 3am so I kept daddy up and although I get a wobbly head when tired I refused to go to sleep until 10am, and I fell asleep on daddy's legs!"



Only issue we are getting just now is she seems to just love the garden so goes and sits at the door, we think she needs to pee and when we let her out she just runs about or lies down on the grass eating it!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Aosta wants me to add " I also love flipping my ears inside out and looking like a bat as mummy and daddy find it funny!!"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Aosta for that update. Glad to hear things are going so well! It sounds like you have your new family completely wrapped around your paw, which is how it should be. I like the inverted ear look too!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

llessurmada said:


> From Aosta's point of view,
> 
> "I had a lovely lazy evening last night, getting to sleep on mum and daddy's sofa!
> I then woke up and got to go run around in the garden and have a pee and poo. I then was
> ...


Ooh lovely, lots more of this please!

Good luck with the sitting at the door thing, Poppy still does it at nearly 11 months and I fall for it every time of course, although she's also graduated to playing with worms, slugs and spiders mmmm can't wait for Daddy Long Legs season to come round again that kept her busy for hours  Maybe out on the lead and if no toilet then straight back in with garden playtime at another point (I should probably do it myself!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's adorable!! What a good girl!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous little pup. Enjoy the early days they go past far too quickly. My little one is nearly nine months and I do not know where the months have gone.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

she had her evening sleep a bit earlier today,
so is awake and we are trying to tire her out as much as possible,
then will be out to the garden for a pee then bed!
and hopefully more sleep than last night!
I will let her update you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope tonight goes well - it really won't be long until she is sleeping through, although you may have to work a bit harder at not being remotely interested in playing during the night time hours... soon enough we'll hit spring and the clocks going forward and eventually the joy of light mornings, bird song and extra early rising pups 
So much to look forwar to


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

"Good Morning hooomans!!!, I DID it!!!!....... I managed to jump onto mummy and daddy's bed!!!! but daddy said, "off" and pointed at my bed. I want to sleep up there with them! 
I slept until midnight when i decided i needed a pee and scratched daddy's back with my paws, he made a sore noise! then i slept till 4am and needed another pee and then at 7am i wanted another pee and i want to play lots! Once i've pee'd and gone to bed I keep annoying dad till he just puts his hand on my bed and i can snuggle to him! I love my new home, i've got so comfortable that i like to bark at things when i'm frustrated! Also, i discovered if i flick water out the water bowl it tastes better licking it off the floor! Oooh mummy is opening the back door, i'm going to eat grass and splash in mud, Until tomorrow hoomans!"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, what kind of bed do you have? Rufus could not even jump up a normal size step when he first came home. How is it possible that little Aosta can make it onto a bed?  

It sounds like she is really settling in and enjoying her new family and vice versa. More photos please!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

llessurmada said:


> "Good Morning hooomans!!!, I DID it!!!!....... I managed to jump onto mummy and daddy's bed!!!! but daddy said, "off" and pointed at my bed. I want to sleep up there with them!
> I slept until midnight when i decided i needed a pee and scratched daddy's back with my paws, he made a sore noise! then i slept till 4am and needed another pee and then at 7am i wanted another pee and i want to play lots! Once i've pee'd and gone to bed I keep annoying dad till he just puts his hand on my bed and i can snuggle to him! I love my new home, i've got so comfortable that i like to bark at things when i'm frustrated! Also, i discovered if i flick water out the water bowl it tastes better licking it off the floor! Oooh mummy is opening the back door, i'm going to eat grass and splash in mud, Until tomorrow hoomans!"


Nina is a real jumper! She can jump all four feet together onto a 4 foot high table! Unreal!

You might find she settles and doesn't need to pee if she sleeps with you all snuggled!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just a word of warning however, your romantic life might not ever be quite the same again once you take this step! I really regret allowing Rufus in our bed.  We should have made an "only when the lights are on" policy or something.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Just a word of warning however, your romantic life might not ever be quite the same again once you take this step! I really regret allowing Rufus in our bed.  We should have made an "only when the lights are on" policy or something.


I have to say, I don't practice what I preach! My two sleep in their own room except if my mum decides to break the rules if she is looking after them 

I do like having the bed dog free


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Morning Hoomans.... I got daddy a good one at 4am this morning, I woke him up so he thought "oh she needs out to pee" but instead as soon as we went through the living room, i decided to make a b-line for my toys. He made me go outside so i just sat on the decking!! I don't think he was too happy with me! But i did go out at half 6, so i think i did well, he praised me lots!
Mummy and Daddy tried to see how i would do on my own in the living room so mummy went to work and Daddy hid in the bedroom (i didn't know this) and i got really upset and whimpered and had a small accident, so ruined our 100% record since sunday.
Now i have new toys they bought me yesterday and i'm having the time of my life!!!!
Talk tomorrow hooomans!!!!

I'll get more pictures up soon!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

I only like falling asleep when I'm touching mummy or daddy!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, she's so gorgeous, I want to snuggle little Aosta!
How did you leave her in the living room, in a crate? We tried Poppy in a crate in different places but without success, in the end cordoned off the hall from other rooms and made it safe for her crate to be left open, she's very independent (and she never went in it except at night). You may find a smaller space (hall or kitchen) might work better for her. I also did lots of random going up and down stairs, in and out of front and back doors, sometimes with keys sometimes with coat etc to try and make every scenario of leaving her a bit different and of course showing her that I always came back. Little and often and always leaving her with some food/stuffed Kong. I still sing if I'm working upstairs (Poppy's not allowed up there) it stops any initial whining (where as my singing causes Neil to whine ;0). Good luck xx
She's absolutely fine when we're out now (I work for 4 hrs). Do you have someone that can pop in when you go back to work or will you do daycare?


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah my wife runs her own business and her injury clinic is only across the road so once she has her 2nd jab then she will get to go over there. 

Not using crates at all, I count dogs as family and I wouldn't shove a child in a cage as much as I'd like to! 

We are using an old shoe rack across the door and she doesn't seem to try and jump in. 

Yeah I'm going to be practising going in and out today and tomorrow.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds as if she is doing really well, lovely photo's, opinions differ on crates, we couldn't have managed without one, Dudley was into everything and I wouldn't have been able to get some things done as I had to constantly watch him, the crate was a place where I knew he was safe for a little while and it really helped when we went out and left him, loose and he would scratch and cry at the door, in the crate he settled himself down immediately. But I know there are others who don't like crates and have managed fine without, (or whose dogs never took to them). Its better to think of it as a safe den rather than a cage!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

llessurmada said:


> Yeah my wife runs her own business and her injury clinic is only across the road so once she has her 2nd jab then she will get to go over there.
> 
> Not using crates at all, I count dogs as family and I wouldn't shove a child in a cage as much as I'd like to!
> 
> ...


All sounds great then.....so more pictures and stories please


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Sounds as if she is doing really well, lovely photo's, opinions differ on crates, we couldn't have managed without one, Dudley was into everything and I wouldn't have been able to get some things done as I had to constantly watch him, the crate was a place where I knew he was safe for a little while and it really helped when we went out and left him, loose and he would scratch and cry at the door, in the crate he settled himself down immediately. But I know there are others who don't like crates and have managed fine without, (or whose dogs never took to them). Its better to think of it as a safe den rather than a cage!


I know Dawn, even though she didn't ever actively choose it there were times when enforced sleep was very necessary (those Tasmanian devil moments) and the crate was well worthwhile then, she just shut down once she was inside and I know that couldn't have happened anywhere else in the house. It saved our sanity and saved her injuring her puppy legs (she would fly off the settee without regard for anything when she was 'in one'!) xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Aosta is very beautiful and obviously very clever too - she is doing a perfect job of training you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There are a multitude of very good reasons to crate train a dog, off the top of my head they are far safer and happier in it when you are out, they sail through any vet and grooming experience with much less stress than an untrained dog, it makes travel, especially long distance travel, possible, it makes quarentine possible and with much less stress, it makes recovery from injury much less stressful, it provides a safe escape for them from visiting babies, toddlers and children...I could go on and on about reasons it is wise to do it. Dogs are sophisticated wolves and wolves sleep, relax and cuddle in small, cozy dens. Many crate trained dogs have their doors left open and still choose their crates.

I am a huge crate fan and had Rufus been able to manage one we definitely would have stuck with one. Probably because he was from a mill he went insane in his and literally screamed and smashed his body repeatedly against the walls hysterically.  I didn't have the stomach to work through it with him).


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

I've grown up with dogs and my family have never used a crate so I feel more comfortable bringing up a dog without one.
There does seem to be differing opinions but I'm still a fan of not using one.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Had a broken up sleep last night, i think its due to the fact that we were practising leaving her on her own a lot yesterday, (including a 20min trip to tesco where no one was in flat)

took her to the vet today to get her 2nd jab, vet was a lovely irish bloke and although she whimpered on her way there, she enjoyed meeting people and even fell asleep on the table!

Said i can take her to visit the dogs at my parents as they are well looked after, way he put it was it is no different than the puppy growing up with an adult dog in the house to start with.


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Might make a new thread in the pictures section and call it Aosta's Diary and i'll upload pictures and her posts direct to there. so keep an eye out for that one!


----------

